# Youth gun



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

My girls both got bucks this weekend not the biggest in the woods but they did not care. I love hunting with my kids it takes me back to when a deer was a deer.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Those smiles says it all!
A big Congrats to your girls on jobs well done.
And to dad as well for the same.


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

Congrats to those young ladies. They are hooked for life.good job to you too dad . It's good to see kids in the woods hunting.I had my son hunting with me since he was 6 he's 29 now and an avid hunter.apparently you are a great mentor. Nicely done.I bet the girls are already talking about next season!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations to all of you. It was a couple of crappy weather days for the youth season in this. Looks like a great weekend.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats, job well done by all.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I to congratulate your girls on there deer. and you for getting them hooked on the outdoors. my oldest sons first deer was a button buck taken with a muzzleloader. then my youngest took a nice doe for his first with his muzzleloader. I figure meat in the freezer is so much better than license stew. and besides young deer taste better than an old tough buck.
sherman


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats! They will never forget moments like that!


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

nice deer and good choice on the bolt action guns.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

congrats to both of your daughters. As long as they got excited the antler size doesn't matter. Great job to you as well for getting them outdoors and putting them on the deer.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Congrats!! What gu n are the girls using? I need to buy one for my son.

ski


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

ski said:


> Congrats!! What gu n are the girls using? I need to buy one for my son.
> 
> ski


Ruger Bolt action 44 mag. In my experience they are kinda finicky on the ammo they like to shoot. Hornady 220 XTP work best for me.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Great job, congratulations to everyone.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Congrats to them and you! Making memories!


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Man that is awesome great deer!
Love to see that
Congrats to you all


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Awesome job! Love seeing the youth, and daughters at that getting out and enjoying the outdoors!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrat's to you and your girls.....I am very envious.....wish mine showed interest in hunting or fishing.....something I won't force on them,but sure offered and tried.....almost thought the grand daughter was showing interest in bow hunting....but something or someone changed her mind


----------

